# Экструзия L5-S1



## alekc82 (24 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте !
пиши от слов своего мужчины так как он не в состояние писать
35 лет
боль острая ,от ягодиц до пальцев ног.теряется чувствительность ноги
кололи блокаду (я точно не знаю какие препараты )но лучше не стало.
но ночам таблетки не действую просыпается постоянно .
Поясница в данный момент не болит .
началась где- то неделю назад . До этого болела спина(работа тяжела поднимает тяжесть больше себя )
Сделали МРТ
говоря ложится на операцию.Я не могу спокойна говорить мне безумно жалкле его . Так как он в другом городе,а я в Москве
Операцию планирует делать в Тамбове
Завтра записываться !
 Вопрос такой .
1.Все на столько плохо ?(надо срочно на операцию )
Опасная операция ли ?
2.какое востановление после операции?


----------



## La murr (24 Апр 2018)

@alekc82, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

